
Show HN: VeryAnts: Probabilistic Integer Arithmetic for Ruby - saghm
https://github.com/saghm/very-ants
======
eru
Compare [https://slawekk.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/probability-
monad/](https://slawekk.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/probability-monad/) and
[http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~erwig/papers/PFP_JFP06.pdf](http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~erwig/papers/PFP_JFP06.pdf)

~~~
saghm
I think the main difference between VeryAnts and these are that those are
actually supposed to be useful in some way. But I could be wrong.

~~~
eru
Haskell, useful? ;)

------
cpayne
I'm not too sure why, but I find this quite clever and very funny!

Can anyone recommend other Github projects with a similar ReadMe?

------
0x0dea
Couldn't find a probabilistic testing library, eh?

~~~
saghm
Do you have any suggestions? I'm all ears

